# RStones, DrawStone, or StoneCut Pro?



## SMEAA (Dec 6, 2011)

I am upgrading my CorelDraw and want to purchase one of these. I assume they are all add-ons for Corel? Can anyone shed some light on which one is the best and most user friendly? thank you in advance!

Scott


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

RStones is an add on for CorelDraw. Don't know anything about DrawStones. StoneCut Pro is a separate software and NOT an add on for CorelDraw, although it works with CorelDraw.

I am partial as I have StoneCut Pro, and have used DAS's rhinestone software from the time I began doing rhinestones in 2007. THERE IS NOTHING, IN MY OPINION, THAT SURPASSES THE EASE, POWER AND FUNCTIONALITY OF STONECUT PRO.

With that being said, there are several other programs that do a VERY good job. If money and the need to stay connected to CorelDraw are an issue, then I would suggest RStones, based on what I've seen and read. If rhinestones are to be the focus of your business, then it's StoneCut Pro, no questions asked.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

SMEAA said:


> I am upgrading my CorelDraw and want to purchase one of these. I assume they are all add-ons for Corel? Can anyone shed some light on which one is the best and most user friendly? thank you in advance!
> 
> Scott


I know RStones is an plug in for Corel Draw x4/x5 
MacroMonster.Com :: Product - rStones Rhinestone Designer Suite - 1 installation

$50 for 1 computer

I am not familiar with the the other ones, but for the price its works great.


----------



## SMEAA (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks for the input, guys. Definately think I'll try Rstones first since it's not a big investment. What price can I expect if I decide to go with Stonecut Pro? I'm thinking this may very well be a big focus in my business, so if Stonecut Pro is the better route, I'll definately look into getting that as well.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I think the price of the StoneCut Pro can vary greatly, depending on what, if any, other DAS products you may have or bundle with the software at the time you make the purchase. You would be best contacting DAS and "negotiating" a purchase if you do become interested.


----------



## Urbanwear (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Scott

here's a link to a thread which breifly compares the Drawstone & rStone macros for Corel.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t163169-3.html#post1025821

Never tried the Stonecut Pro.

Roger


----------



## MrsKKreations (Jan 17, 2015)

What is the price of stone cut pro?


----------



## Pak sherm (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm using rStones3 with Corel x6, it's ok for my use. I was going to buy Draw Stones but the payment option says "Sorry, buying temporarily is disabled". Has been that way for a couple of months. They don't answer email either.


----------



## anndei (Feb 21, 2015)

imyomel said:


> Hello, did you purchase a rhinestone software yet.
> if not I have stone cut pro from DAS and is interested in selling it.


I'm interested. How much are you asking?


----------

